
Ask HN: Hosting a Java Spring web application - sdiq
A self-taught newbie here who would like to know where to host his Spring web application. This is more than a hobby application. Do I go for the cloud and, in that case, is Pivotal Web Services the best? Or, do I go with a VPS host? In the latter case, which host would be good for a non hobby app for a newbie? Last time I was here, someone suggested Webfaction. At the moment, I am not sure whether that would actually be a good idea.
======
jefflinwood
Because it's more than a hobby, I'd suggest looking into Amazon Web Services
(AWS), in particular, Elastic Beanstalk - checkout the links here for more
details:

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/latest/dg/create...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/latest/dg/create_deploy_Java.html)

------
twic
For me, the deciding factor is what data services you need. If you need a
database, then on a VPS, you'll have to install and manage it yourself,
whereas on AWS you can use RDS, and on a PaaS you can use whatever managed
database the PaaS provides.

If you don't need any data services, then a VPS is as good a bet as AWS;
deployment is much the same, and not substantially harder than on a PaaS.

~~~
sdiq
The application is essentially going to be a front-end for a database. Thanks,
PaaS it is going to be. I have since been looking at Elastic Beanstalk as well
as Pivotal Web Services and OpenShift. I will now have to make a decision
along those lines.

